# I had lunch with a ninja, cause that's how I roll...



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Pick the month you were born*:
January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March--------I karate chopped
April----------I licked
May----------I jumped on
June----------I smelled
July-----------I did the Macarena With
August--------I had lunch with 
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

*Pick the day (number) you were born on:
*1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbour
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom 
18-------a spoon
19------ - a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris 
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother 
28-------an iPod
29-------a surfer
30-------a llama
31-------A homeless guy

*Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:
*White---------because I'm cool like that
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm NOT crazy.
Red-----------because the voices told me to. 
Blue-----------because I'm cool and I do what I want.
Green---------because I think I need some serious help.
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader. 
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars.
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself! 

Now type out the sentence you made, and post it for the rest of us to see! I wonder what YOU"LL get stuck with??


----------



## delusional (Nov 9, 2008)

I did the Macarena with a squirrell because I'm cool like that. 

Fun game!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 9, 2008)

I danced with a noodle because the voices told me to 
:biggrin2:

lol i love this game its sooo funny

daisy
xoxo


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2008)

I jumped on a pickle because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

I kicked a monster because I can't control myself!

(Sorry, just got out of the shower and am checking the boards wrapped up in a robe ....man, I'm addicted!)


----------



## amundb (Nov 9, 2008)

I jumped on a ninja because I'm cool like that....take that ninja!


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

I smelled a ninja because I'm cool and do what I want 

LOl


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL!!!:laugh:


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 11, 2008)

I kicked a homeless guy because I'm AWESOME.

I feel mean 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 13, 2008)

I did the Macarena with Chuck Norris because I'm cool like that! 

Now that I think about it, I don't know if I can picture Chuck Norris doing the Macarena.... onder:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 13, 2008)

:roflmao:ROTFL!!!! 

Maybe Chuck would look like this: :dancingorig: or this: :wiggle


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I sang to a birdbath because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 16, 2008)

I like a football player because I am cool like that!

YUK!:tongue

Aly!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 18, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I sang to a birdbath because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


Hee, Hee! That's a good one!


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

I kicked a banana because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

Wow.. Some of these are really funny!

:roflmao:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 21, 2008)

I had lunch with a pickle because I'm NOT crazy.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 21, 2008)

I ran over a pickle coz i'm cool like that.

Heck yes lol.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 3, 2008)

I yelled at your mom because I'm cool and I do what I want!

Hee hee.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

:biggrin2:

I danced with my mobile phone because I think I need some serious help. (Sheesh - I sound like a Sprint commercial I've been seeing)...


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> :biggrin2:
> 
> I danced with my mobile phone because I think I need some serious help. (Sheesh - I sound like a Sprint commercial I've been seeing)...


Well, if you are dancing with your mobile phone...then you are probably right about needing help! Not that I can say much--I KNOW I need help! LOL


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

"I smelled my sister coz the voices told me to." :embarrassed: I dont have a sister lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

I jumped on a llama because that's how I roll...



Actually, right now I roll on the floor laughing, tears rolling down my face, my sides in agony because this thread is so hilarious!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 15, 2008)

I had lunch with my sister because I'm NOT crazy.





> "I smelled my sister coz the voices told me to."




([email protected] Luv-bunniz!!)


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 16, 2008)

I did the Macarena with my dog, cause that's how I roll....



Actually... I may have really done the macarena with my dog before...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 29, 2008)

I jumped on your mom because that's how I roll.


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 30, 2008)

I ran over my dog because the voices told me to :disgust:

Good grief, mine is terrible!

However, I've been trying to laugh quietly since I'm at work...this is a hilarious thread!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I ran over my dog because the voices told me to :disgust:
> 
> Good grief, mine is terrible!
> 
> However, I've been trying to laugh quietly since I'm at work...this is a hilarious thread!


LOL!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had lunch with my best friend's boyfriend because I'm NOT crazy! 


Lol, yeah I would have to be crazy to have lunch with my best friend's boyfriend! But I have lunch with my best friend's girlfriend all the time:biggrin2:. My best friend is my boyfriend!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 31, 2008)

I did the Macarena with Chuck Norris cause I'm cool and I do what I want. 


BlueGiants, me and you share the same birthday! haha. 

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had to add the one for my bf Travis because it was hilarious!

I smelled a phone because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


LOL.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 31, 2008)

I licked a monster because that's how I roll...

:wiggle


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I smelled a phone because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.
> 
> 
> LOL.


Yep, when Big Bird gives you your marching orders, you gotta comply! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

i love banana cause im cool like that!

(aka, i throw up when i eat bannanas..:shock


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 6, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i love banana cause im cool like that!
> 
> (aka, i throw up when i eat bannanas..:shock


OHHHH NO! :headsmack


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2009)

I yelled at my sister because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.

I love this haha!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 6, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I yelled at my sister because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
> 
> I love this haha!


Oh well, what do they know anyway?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jan 28, 2009)

I loved a squirrel because i'm AWESOME!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> I loved a squirrel because i'm AWESOME!



:roflmao:


Every time someone replies to this thread it brightens my day!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 28, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I loved a squirrel because i'm AWESOME!
> ...


I know, right? It's so goofy, you HAVE to laugh!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2009)

I did the Macarena with Chuck Norris because I can.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 11, 2009)

I ran over a fork because i'm NOT crazy.

this is so funny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

I sang to a birdbath because Big Bird said to and he's my leader. I wear alot of gray!:shock:


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2009)

I smelled my sister because I'm cool and I do what I want.


----------



## Poppyflower (May 20, 2009)

I kicked a surfer because I'm NOT crazy

So not true the last part.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2010)

I sang to a birdbath because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 5, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I sang to a birdbath because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars.


ROTFL! I guess it is true....some people will do anything for money!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 11, 2010)

I did the macarena with a pickle because the voices told me to.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 12, 2010)

:biggrin2: Sillee you!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had lunch with a football player cuz thats how I roll!

My fiancee's is I karate chopped a baseball bat because Big Bird told me to and he is my leader lol!
My dad's is I jumped on my sister cuz thats how I roll (even though he don't have one!)
My mums is I kicked a smurf cuz thats how I roll lol!
My fiancee's mums is I danced with my mobile phone because I'm cool like that lol!
My fiancee's dads is the best with...... I smelled a birdbath because I think I need some serious help! LOL!!:laugh:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2010)

I sang to a llama because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.


Great game

Kat:highfive:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 12, 2010)

I smelled a baseball bat because i'm cool and I do what I want.



inkbouce:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 12, 2010)

:biggrin2: We are all a bunch of wackos!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 12, 2010)

Time to post the phrases again so the new players can find out what they did:

*Pick the month you were born*:
January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March--------I karate chopped
April----------I licked
May----------I jumped on
June----------I smelled
July-----------I did the Macarena With
August--------I had lunch with 
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

*Pick the day (number) you were born on:
*1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbour
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom 
18-------a spoon
19------ - a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris 
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother 
28-------an iPod
29-------a surfer
30-------a llama
31-------A homeless guy

*Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:
*White---------because I'm cool like that
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm NOT crazy.
Red-----------because the voices told me to. 
Blue-----------because I'm cool and I do what I want.
Green---------because I think I need some serious help.
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader. 
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars.
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself! 

Now type out the sentence you made, and post it for the rest of us to see! I wonder what YOU"LL get stuck with??


----------



## Anaira (Apr 15, 2010)

I karate chopped my sister because I'm not crazy.

That's weird; I'd have to be crazy to do that. She can(and does!) throw me across the room!(my younger sister, anyway. If it were my older sister, I'd be safe.)

In another version I've seen, I actually smoked her. Much safer, IMO.

Older sister _danced_ with her mobile because she isn't crazy(could have fooled me!)

Younger sister _sang_ to her mobile because she isn't crazy(definately not true!)

That's funny, because my older sister is the singer, and the younger is the dancer.

And I have no idea why we're all wearing pink today; I'm wearing it because I hate it, so it doesn't matter if the rabbits, or rats, or guinea pigs, or cats, or dogs ruin it in someway or the other.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Anaira wrote: *


> I karate chopped my sister because I'm not crazy.
> 
> That's weird; I'd have to be crazy to do that. She can(and does!) throw me across the room!(my younger sister, anyway. If it were my older sister, I'd be safe.)
> 
> ...



LOL!

Btw, sounds like you ALL are crazy to me!


----------



## Anaira (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol oh yeah, I guess I didn't read that one through.:whistling What makes you think we're crazy anyway?!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

I smelled a pickle cause the voices told me to LOL!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 24, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2010)

I jumped on a snowman because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

Lol! :rofl:


----------



## LoveDisney (Jun 23, 2010)

I smelled my brother because I'm NOT crazy.

Lol, awesome game.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine:

I did the Macarena With a fork because I'm AWESOME! (Yeah, I am:roflmao

My BFF's:

I did the Macarena With a llama because I think I need some serious help. :roflmao

We are ROTFL!!!!!


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

i ran over a llama because i'm not crazy
LOL this is too cool!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2010)

I sang to a birdbath because because I think I need some serious help.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL, you silly girl, you!


----------

